# Horse photo contest RESULTS!!! WINNER ANNOUNCED!!!!!!



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Under saddle
2.*Kiki*








_I like this picture, but the color is kind of blurred together, it is a little un focused, but I like how your horse is really focusing!_
Showing English
1.*[email protected]*
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Saryisgorg.jpg
_I really like this picture as well, it is focused, your horse is in a great working mode, and he/she is having fun!_
Jumping
1.*Atadwolfish*








_This is a great picture, it is a little washed out and could be a bit closer, but it is still a really neat shot with great timing!_
2.*[email protected]*
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Sary riding/jumpingatmitaviteday.jpg
_The reason this got second was that it was a little far away for my liking!_
Barrel racing
1.*[email protected]*
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/SaryinBarrels.jpg
_It is a little pixely, but other then that I love it!_
Paddock
1.*Stefie*
http://www.horseforum.com/userpix/1285_DSC02877_5.jpg[/img]
_I really like this picture, because it is really focused and not pixely and the cropping was really good!_
2.*Duquessa*








_The reason this got second was that it wasn't showing the horses faces. other wise it is perfect!_
HeadShots
This one is one that my sister judged, so you can't get mad at me!
1.*Atadwolfish*








_I love this picture, great background,really focused, I love the look of the horse!_
2.*Duquessa*








_I also love this picture, I would have put it in first as well but I can only put one photo in each!_
3.*Quebeth*








_The reason this didn't place higher was it wasn't and actual headshot, but it a really focused picture._
Artistic
1.*Clay*








_I love this picture. that is all! lol_
2.*Hal*








_first off, it is a paint! second, The only reason this picture din't get higher was it is a little far away for my liking! but overall a great picture as well!_
3.*Sw898989*








_I like this picture, but all you can see because of the editing is a shadow looking thing of the horse, no muscle, it is a great picture but it could use a little more, it is a little to umm,, "mushed?" for my likeing, it is hard on my eyes, but I really like it other wise!_



*
Great job everyone, I am deciding who should win the signature prize!!! So keep looking back here!*


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

THE PHOTO CONTEST WINNER IS..........................


SHOW [email protected]!!!!!!
She won because, she had great photos, great focusing,great everything, she also was the only one that put the pictures in links!!
she did great!

Here is a signature I made for you, if you don't like anything about it, pm me!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks paint luver!

And congrats to everyone else you have some very pretty horses!

I love the siggy thanks heaps


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


OHHHH AWESOME!!!

I CANT BELIEVE I WON CONSIDERING THEY ARE PRETTY DODGY PHOTOS!!!

AWESOME!!!


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

!!!! CONGRADULATIONS SHOW [email protected] !!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I will be starting another photocontest soon so keep looking!
if anyone else wants a signature, I can make them one, just pm me!


----------



## Clay (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, for 1st place in Artistic!!!! It's really great but it's ruined my horse! My mare wants her own agent. :shock:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She must be a diva! lol she is really cute, and I loved that picture of her clay!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

wHEN IS THE NEXT ONE STARTING?? I DIDN'T GET IN FAST ENOUGH!! Buggar


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful horses.


----------

